# Using bicycle pump to pressurise water into coffee machine



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Just wanted to share a tip.

As I'm using the gigantic Izzo Pompei at home I found an alternative to having it plumbed in our using a Flo type pump. I'm pressurising the softener with a bicycle pump. Works great. The only downside is that water needs to be manually topped up in the softener. Mine is 12 litres so should be good for a week or so.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

You'll be pumping a lot of oily shit into your water. You're far better off using a food safe pump like a flo jet for a coffee machine feed.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Totally agree with Tewdric. On compressors for diving air they use special oil and extensive filtering to keep those types of contaminants out:confused: WHY


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Totally agree with Tewdric. On compressors for diving air they use special oil and extensive filtering to keep those types of contaminants out:confused: WHY


On compressors for diving - it's all about the fumes from the internal combustion engine. I think that tiny bit of oil will have trouble travelling all the way down the hose, but would definitely be better to get a pump that's safe oil wise.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

martinprogrammer said:


> On compressors for diving - it's all about the fumes from the internal combustion engine. I think that tiny bit of oil will have trouble travelling all the way down the hose, but would definitely be better to get a pump that's safe oil wise.


FYI It is not just for the combustion fumes, many compressors are driven by large electric motors but they still require the filters for the compressor oil and many other contaminants. Tiny amounts of contaminants e.g. cig/ smoke, paint fumes, and many other substances which are innocuous at the surface are deadly / fatal when inhaled under high pressure i.e. at depth.

When we go to the trouble of using food safe grease on our coffee Mch/s and grinders, it does not seem reasonable to pump oily air to pressurise/ contaminate the water.


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Point taken. I've taken the pump apart, washed the piston and cylinder + the hose and applied silicone grease that I got with my La Pavoni.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Aargh !

Salt regenerative water softeners don't give good enough quality water for coffee machines.

Best to use ion-exchange cartridges which are binned when exhausted & new one fitted (eg Brita, Flowtech, Everpure)


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for this! I was looking for a different solution.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

martinprogrammer said:


> Thanks for this! I was looking for a different solution.


bottled


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out what is it that bottled water brings to the table. Obviously, it shouldn't have chlorine and traces of all sort of stuff that the Thames is full of, but it needs to be de-calcified. Seems like a hell of a lot of work bringing gallons of water in, attaching to the pump and softening. Am I missing something?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Suitable bottled water has the appropriate levels of minerals to produce good tasting coffee without scaling up your machine.

Take a look at the label on a bottle of Essential Waitrose still mineral water for a reasonable mineral analysis.


----------

